# Members being ignored



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Whats the problem with this fucking forum. Every question I ask just lately gets plenty of views and no friggin answers. Ask a reasonable question about brakes and nothing, ask if anybody fuckin dangles and every fucker answers. I'm rapidly getting pissed off with this forum, I do my best to help other members out and get fuck all help in return. What IS the problem?????


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You could always use the benefit of your TTOC membership and ask [email protected] :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi SteviedTT, You are not being ignored, it's just that no one knows the measurement you want without removing the caliper & measuring them.
Hoggy.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Forum Quirks #37: The likelihood of getting your question answered is inversely proportional to the superficiality of the question.


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

Some threads do seem to attract more attention than others, I spose it's just the way it goes. Don't forget it's easier to answer an academic question than a technical question.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I gave up asking questions. I'd say 10% of the threads I start get a response. I've been meaning to start one about what wheels I should get, that'll get the conversation going.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Ain't that the truth. Never heard about Dr absoluTTe. Are the TTOC keeping it quiet or are you taking the piss


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Two thing to take into consideration. One anyone can view the thread even non members so they can't reply. Two some things are always considered more interesting to read I have asked questions and haven't got replies for a few days.

You could always change your avatar to a woman with huge boobs and say your name is Amy. You will have 10 pages with help in no time :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

SteviedTT said:


> Ain't that the truth. Never heard about Dr absoluTTe. Are the TTOC keeping it quiet or are you taking the piss


Seriously ,people moan that TTOC membership adds nothing to forum membership and we have our very own techy person standing by to answer the most obscure questions , and yes he is related to the stig. :wink:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Same as in the bars round here mate, if you haven't got blonde hair and big boobs, you just don't get served.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

haha, i was going to say about pretending to be a girl but i was beaten to it!

unless it's a question about which wheels to buy or which big brake kit to buy i don't think you will get an answer these days.
I always search the forum before asking a quesion.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

..or which F'ing colour to buy! :lol: :lol:


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

I really do think that a MK1 knowledgebase / FAQ would help. There is a lot of info on the forum, it's just hidden. 
Several members have offered to take this on, but to no real avail.

So many questions have been asked before, surely it would be possible to compile this info, or make some guides.

The TTOC website has only two FAQ's, Fixing a parcel shelf and safe jacking points. Maybe if the questions/answers from DrAbsoluTTe TT were displayed it may provoke more people to join to get their question answered. I had never heard of DrAbsoluTTe TT before this thread.

I am not a member of the TTOC for my own reasons, but I would definitely pay a subscription to this forum if it meant that there was a more active FAQ / support section. 
Maybe with both a members area and a public area, it would certainly sort the wheat from the chaff.
With just under 24000 registered users, if a percentage of these paid £10 anually, well you do the math! Enough money for a salaried expert.

Or perhaps subscribed members could be 'paid' a small amount back for a good FAQ / guide contribution. So let's say for arguments sake membership was £10 annually, if I went and wrote a good guide on suspension, I may get a pound back. I don't know, just a thought.

I am really glad that this forum is here, I love being a member of the forum it's a good thing, I don't want to come across ungrateful to the hard work that goes into running it, just saying I think it's so good it could step up a gear and I would pay to be a part of it.

I know everyone has an opinion, but sometimes I feel that there are obviously ways of doing things a different way.


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm just going to ignore this post :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sorry, who said that...?? :wink: :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

its all getting a bit academic mate,, init !!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

ScoobyTT said:


> Forum Quirks #37: The likelihood of getting your question answered is inversely proportional to the superficiality of the question.


Thats easy for you to say :lol:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

SteviedTT said:


> Whats the problem with this fucking forum. Every question I ask just lately gets plenty of views and no friggin answers. Ask a reasonable question about brakes and nothing, ask if anybody fuckin dangles and every fucker answers. I'm rapidly getting pissed off with this forum, I do my best to help other members out and get fuck all help in return. What IS the problem?????


 Hear hear, i have to agree with you.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

lazerjules said:


> I really do think that a MK1 knowledgebase / FAQ would help. There is a lot of info on the forum, it's just hidden.
> Several members have offered to take this on, but to no real avail.
> 
> So many questions have been asked before, surely it would be possible to compile this info, or make some guides.
> ...


Is this what you are looking for?  
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=8582

Although there are far more FAQs and how to's in the MK2 TT Knowledge Base, thanks to Tosh and others  
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=43


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I don't think it is a case of being ignored mate, it is simply a case of no one who has read the post knows the answer - I haven't seen the post in question.

Charlie


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Charlie said:


> I don't think it is a case of being ignored mate, it is simply a case of no one who has read the post knows the answer - I haven't seen the post in question.
> 
> Charlie


 More like they cannot be bothered to reply.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Charlie said:


> I don't think it is a case of being ignored mate, it is simply a case of no one who has read the post knows the answer


Usually the case :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

lazerjules said:


> I had never heard of DrAbsoluTTe TT before this thread.


This is not really surprising as access to dr.absoluTTe is part of TTOC membership. It seems that you are not a member?


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

A separate "technical" forum would be good to separate out the "what brake pads" questions from the "are blue or yellow cupholders best" type ones.
Works well on the other forum I frequent (lotus). And there its just one forum rather than model specific. So here would end up with something like:
MK 1 chat. 
MK 2 chat
Technical discussions.


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

@ SteviedTT You think you get ignored; be from the US I would never had responses unless I had not done hideous things to the

car like Superman....... and putting cat/dog/bird pic's in the TT photo thread.... and even after that you guys/gals caught

on (so on your toes)....... and with the hopes of "Andy Murray could become the first British man in 72 years to make the

Wimbledon final" that too will pass as such the soccer/football team...... BUT I POINT OUT I MAN FROM NORTHERN IRELAND

WON THE US OPEN this forum should respone to your questions.......... or is that why they are not HUMMMMMM ?????

L8R............ 8)


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> lazerjules said:
> 
> 
> > I had never heard of DrAbsoluTTe TT before this thread.
> ...


True I am not a member, but I have still heard of TTOC window stickers, AbsoluTTe TT, Members discounts, EvenTT, membership card etc... advertised as selling points for the TTOC on the TTOC website. But have not ever heard of dr.absoluTTe, surely you should add it to the list on your website, seems like it could be another good selling point.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

lazerjules said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > lazerjules said:
> ...


Now that you know that all those benefits exist, why not join the TTOC today and get your ticket to Duxford cheaper as well? 8) and the fantastic absoluTTe23 in time for the annual meet too


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

I am a TTOC member and have never heard of "Dr Absolutte". If he does exist, he's well bloody hidden :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

SteviedTT said:


> I am a TTOC member and have never heard of "Dr Absolutte". If he does exist, he's well bloody hidden :twisted:


Do you read absoluTTe from cover to cover? dr.absoluTTe answers questions of members and you will find him in the technical section. In the last issue of absoluTTe he was on page 39 with the following issues:
running hot and cold
new stretch bolts
problems when automatic choke is on

Happy reading


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for the invite A3DFU, but at this time my money is allocated to other things. Perhaps in the future I will be able to.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

lazerjules said:


> Thanks for the invite A3DFU, but at this time my money is allocated to other things. Perhaps in the future I will be able to.


No worries. I'll check in with you again :wink:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

I thought you meant there was a Dr AbsoluTTe online, to answer any technical questions. When you're waiting to do a job on your car and need a little technical help, emailing the magazine and hoping your problem is published in the next edition, doesn't really cut it :roll:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

SteviedTT said:


> I thought you meant there was a Dr AbsoluTTe online, to answer any technical questions. When you're waiting to do a job on your car and need a little technical help, emailing the magazine and hoping your problem is published in the next edition, doesn't really cut it :roll:


 Yes there should be a technical help service online that would be an excellent idea but i don't think that will happen after all if they do that who will pay £30 just to receive the club magazine. :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

SteviedTT said:


> I thought you meant there was a Dr AbsoluTTe online, to answer any technical questions. When you're waiting to do a job on your car and need a little technical help, emailing the magazine and hoping your problem is published in the next edition, doesn't really cut it :roll:


There is something very similar in the way of if you put your question via e-mail to dr.absoluTTE you will normally get an answer to your question within 48 hours - unless the doctor is a way on other important surgery


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

I have to say i have noticed some memebers being ignored.............. had a few posts my self, loads of views, little replies


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

You know what will get replies!? COMPLAINTS!!!!!!!!

one thing i hate about this forum is the constant repetitive posts on;

"I heard my engine today ?? should i see my dealer???"

"My window moved  "

"My wheels are turning in circles? is that NORMAL?!?!?"

"When I drive, the car changes gears??!?! what should I do ??"

"Please help! My are has two beams of light coming out of it !??"

ok im being sarcastic !!! but its horrible to have threads of 5-20 pages about shit gone wrong! when you talk about tuning its two posts....


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

One more thing, talk about your options ! that will get loads of replies!!

what options did you get!? did you get the interior fart package? :evil:


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

All I know is this forum has put up with my superman in the engine bay (love that comment by the way) I get razzed at time as I should like throwing a a real cool cat picture in "Today I..." but I received a post from it here in the US I would not get a response. So, the good here weighs out any bad by a large margin.

and as I promised not to put anymore birds/cats or dog pictures in the wrong post I am good for my word. One post that usually gets a comment is one picture I received from my top 20 finish at my first car show:










I think the middle part of this picture sums up me at times as a person but I believe we all need to be a little more tolerant 
towards each other as I always thought Absoulute might have spelled wrong was a Russian Vodka and a good one at that but what the hay remember I am that middle of the picture....... I have this :?: not this :idea:

L8R......


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

hanzo said:


> You know what will get replies!? COMPLAINTS!!!!!!!!
> 
> one thing i hate about this forum is the constant repetitive posts on;
> 
> ...


I guess the large majority of people only have something to say about things that go wrong. If we all posted everyday saying how happy we are with our cars no-one would really care and we'd have to wade through pages of "i love my car" to get to anything interesting, or that others can help with. I think it's great that people can arm themselves with the knowledge about a particular problem before going to the dealers, something i definitely appreciate.

I am a little surprised that people take cars back to the dealers (and even suggest rejecting them) because of rattles! WTF? But then maybe they're far more anal than I am.

As for tuning - I think that's a particular interest people have or don't have. Personally I don't really get the number of people arguing about tenths of a second, but then i've never been to or intend to go on a track. Those threads tend to turn into dick measuring contests between boy racers and I have no interest in that whatsoever.

Just my two penneth.

Ant


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

antmanb said:


> hanzo said:
> 
> 
> > You know what will get replies!? COMPLAINTS!!!!!!!!
> ...


well my dicks pretty big so i guess i win!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

yes I see your point, and i have to agree. I love tuning my car, to personalize it, to make it non factory as possible. id like to consider myself a hobby mechanic....


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

hanzo said:


> well my dicks pretty big so i guess i win!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> yes I see your point, and i have to agree. I love tuning my car, to personalize it, to make it non factory as possible. id like to consider myself a hobby mechanic....


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Christ I wouldn't know where to begin for anything much mechanical. If i even opened the bonnet with tools in hand i think my car would reverse itself off a cliff to make it less painful :lol:

Ant


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

its like lego....


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

Stevie,

I'd have to agree with you. I find this forum less than helpful, but I put it down to coming from a super-helpful MINI forum where real enthusiasts are more than willing to get their hands dirty and share their experiences and advice.

There also seems to be a fairly vocal group in the Mk2 forum who believe it is sacrilege to mod the Mk2 in any way, shape or form. I have no objection to that, but the dismissing of those who do like to play a bit, and like Hanzo above, personalise their car is fairly unnecessary. Each to their own, and it's my car, so there! :twisted:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

nylo said:


> I find this forum less than helpful, but I put it down to coming from a super-helpful MINI forum where real enthusiasts are more than willing to get their hands dirty and share their experiences and advice.


I've been looking for a decent Mini forum which one is it ?


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> nylo said:
> 
> 
> > I find this forum less than helpful, but I put it down to coming from a super-helpful MINI forum where real enthusiasts are more than willing to get their hands dirty and share their experiences and advice.
> ...


the mk1 section :wink:


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

hanzo said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > nylo said:
> ...


Thank You for your candor and I have enjoyed your comments in the mk1 section as you can see the mk1 group have good
ears listen and learn/strive to be a better forum.


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

:lol: ok i know it wasn't nice..... hehe but someone had to say it! hehe


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

hanzo said:


> :lol: ok i know it wasn't nice..... hehe but someone had to say it! hehe


WELL ONE MINI THING I WOULD WANT FROM THE MINI IS THE ITS WEIGHT AS THE TT IS A BIT HEAVY.......


----------

